# Company Wants me to work after expired contract. Please help me!!!



## two7ninety (Oct 20, 2014)

I just want to ask some questions about my contract. My contract will expire on November 21, 2014 and it’s a limited contract. I submitted a notice to my employee last October 7, 2014 that I will not renew my contract. But my employee keeps telling me that I need to finish my Visa before I can leave the company.

My Residence Visa will expire Next year January 20, 2015. My question is that, is it possible for me to leave the company after my contract is expired or do I really have to finish my Visa, Before I can leave the company? Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

two7ninety said:


> I just want to ask some questions about my contract. My contract will expire on November 21, 2014 and it&#146;s a limited contract. I submitted a notice to my employee last October 7, 2014 that I will not renew my contract. But my employee keeps telling me that I need to finish my Visa before I can leave the company. My Residence Visa will expire Next year January 20, 2015. My question is that, is it possible for me to leave the company after my contract is expired or do I really have to finish my Visa, Before I can leave the company? Please help me. Thank you.


The contract that you are referring to is your letter of appointment. It has no legal bearing in this respect. The two-year period was only effective from the day your visa commenced, therefore, you will need to resubmit your letter of notice accordingly.


----------



## two7ninety (Oct 20, 2014)

So i really need to finish my visa before i can leave the company? because my employee wants me to work, even if my contract will expire on November, he want me to work until January, and i think its illegal to work, when your contract is expired here in UAE.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

two7ninety said:


> So i really need to finish my visa before i can leave the company? because my employee wants me to work, even if my contract will expire on November, he want me to work until January, and i think its illegal to work, when your contract is expired here in UAE.


Your contract hasn't expired. It expires when your Arabic contract and visa expire.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Is the letter of appointment not a separate document to the work contract? Now I'm confused as well.  I have both, two separate documents. The former has a start date (only), the latter sets out the length of service (two years), with provisions for early termination by either party and possible extension by mutual agreement for a further two years. Neither the 2- nor 4-year terms tally with my work visa, which is for three, just to muddy the waters further. In a similar situation, wouldn't the OP be within their rights to up sticks in November?


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Standanista said:


> Is the letter of appointment not a separate document to the work contract? Now I'm confused as well.  I have both, two separate documents. The former has a start date (only), the latter sets out the length of service (two years), with provisions for early termination by either party and possible extension by mutual agreement for a further two years. Neither the 2- nor 4-year terms tally with my work visa, which is for three, just to muddy the waters further. In a similar situation, wouldn't the OP be within their rights to up sticks in November?


P.S. Sorry, didn't mean to confuse things further.  What I'm saying is, if two7ninety has a proper contract with November end date, separate to their letter of appointment, where does the obligation to stay till January come in?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Standanista said:


> P.S. Sorry, didn't mean to confuse things further.  What I'm saying is, if two7ninety has a proper contract with November end date, separate to their letter of appointment, where does the obligation to stay till January come in?


 The letter of appointment would be on the company's letterhead. The Arabic contract is the half English/Arabic document you sign as part of your visa process. This is what dictates the terms of your employment and it's the dates on the latter that are legally binding, even if the person started working earlier.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Cool, that's very clear, thanks. So in answer to two7ninety: you're only obliged to work until the date on your half-English-half-Arabic contract, not till the expiry date on your visa.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Standanista said:


> Cool, that's very clear, thanks. So in answer to two7ninety: you're only obliged to work until the date on your half-English-half-Arabic contract, not till the expiry date on your visa.


They will be the same!!! The contract he is referring to which has an earlier start date is his English letter of appointment because he started work before his visa was processed.


----------



## riazjee (Nov 27, 2014)

Please file a complaint with ministry of Labor to cancel your visa. Visa has nothing to do with the contract.


----------

